# fix a tank,



## little (Mar 10, 2006)

I have a 29 3/4 in <L> X 18 1/2 <H> X 12 1/2 <W> tank that was keep outside empty all winter, <it did fill with snow> now that the snow has started to melt, I finally was able to get it indoors and I found out it is cracked on the bottom and leaks. I have no clue how any gallons it it. It was given to me years ago, and now that I am getting into this fishy stuff i want to use it. it is repairable? is it worth it? and how do I do it? I am sure everyone thinks i am the one person who should NOT have fish,, hehe,, since i am a HUGE newbie,, but I have all you people to answer my silly questions. and I ahve not killed a fish yet! any advise on this??


Thanks


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sounds like it a 29 gallon. If the trim is intact its repairable by replacing the glass (~$10+aquarium sealant) or adding a new piece of glass to the inside (easier). Is it worth it? How much is your labor worth. Glass cages has new tanks for $40, also check wal-mart. 29 is a nice size tank, small enough to fit in most rooms, tall enough for angels and long enough for small schooling fish to swim. Fixing tanks is a nice skill to have, you can also add overflows, dividers and make custom lids. If you have more time than money, go on and try it. You may also need a glass cutter and cutting oil.


----------



## little (Mar 10, 2006)

sweet, thanks, wondering how to get all the old sealent and the cracked bottom out. I think i will try it and if it does not work i am not out much but time


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Box cutters work great on removing old silicon.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

not worth the effort, IMO......I've done it, only to have the tank leak again after a month and fish already settled in it........IMO new is the only way.


----------

